# Wildlife Management Area



## kabose1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Everyone quick question been searching for regulations on what can or cannot be hunted on the WMA's does anyone have the URL or can give me the location of this information. thanks


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Look in the Proclamation. I believe there is a listing of WMA's with special regs or restrictions.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep, the proclamations are going to be your best source of information on what you can hunt and where. I know that a couple of years ago when I was down at Indian Peaks there was a sign on the entrance that you couldn't hunt cow elk on the wildlife area but it isn't listed on the information page for that area. It also mentions that there is fishing for rainbows there also but I haven't found a pond big enough for a fish yet down there.

Here are a couple of links to pdf files on the wildlife areas in Utah.

Preface  Landbook 1 Landbook 2


----------



## kabose1 (Jul 31, 2013)

thanks for info


----------

